# Dove Field Plans 2017



## Gut_Pile

What's everyone's plans for the year? We are planting flowers, benne, and millet. Maybe a couple of rows of corn for cover if we can find a place that will sell us a small amount. Should have about 15 acres total planted when it's all said and done.

Getting everything sprayed soon and plan on planting Easter weekend if the weather is okay.

Everyone else?


----------



## mlandrum

I'm planning on Watermelons and Poke Berries


----------



## Mark Brooks

Browntop and Pearl Millet for us.  We are planting first of May or so depending on rain and soil moisture around Commerce, GA


----------



## Curly

Wheat already heading out, planted 38 rows of corn on Tuesday, and will stagger plant 4 acres of sunflowers in May.  Doves already starting to nest too.


----------



## jsav

I am looking for a good dove shoot around Laurens County to get into also I am willing to travel some also. Let me know what yall have.


----------



## walkoff4

What kind of sunflowers are y'all planting? Clearfield, Peredovik?


----------



## Curly

Peredovik for less costs and have same end results.


----------



## guido5221

*Dove fields*

Wheat is startin to come on thanks to the warm weather. Im planting clearfield sunflowers. Get much better results, especially with the number of seeds produced.


----------



## JRCUEVAS

None of y'all go dove shoots?


----------



## Water Swat

Gut_Pile said:


> What's everyone's plans for the year? We are planting flowers, benne, and millet. Maybe a couple of rows of corn for cover if we can find a place that will sell us a small amount. Should have about 15 acres total planted when it's all said and done.
> 
> Getting everything sprayed soon and plan on planting Easter weekend if the weather is okay.
> 
> Everyone else?



Pretty much the same thing. Already sprayed. 
Doing corn, in the lower section (which will be flooded in late November)then millet in middle section. And sunflowers in upper field.


----------



## Gut_Pile

With no rain in sight, we are holding off on planting this weekend. Going to just get the ground prepped and ready to go for when rain is in the forecast.


----------



## basstrkr

*Dove field*

Planted sunflowers and millet today. Saw dives all around, turkeys , talked to some quail, and two geese flew over as I was leaving.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Looks like we should get ours in the ground this weekend if the weather holds.


----------



## C.J.

anyone planting this weekend? we are due for rain today, Monday, and next Thurs. Im thinking about starting sunday if its not too wet.


----------



## Curly

C.J. said:


> anyone planting this weekend? we are due for rain today, Monday, and next Thurs. Im thinking about starting sunday if its not too wet.



Best rain chance I have had in 2 months. may plant half the sunflowers


----------



## guido5221

I planted sunflowers April 15, already out of the ground after 6 days and 2 nice rains last week


----------



## Gut_Pile

Got our flowers and benne in yesterday. 

Millet to go in later


----------



## gobble79

Got our flowers in ground almost 2 weeks ago.  German millet to go in end of week


----------



## guido5221

Sunflowers 3 weeks along


----------



## Gut_Pile

Lookin good


----------



## GH22

Got sunflowers in last weekend.  Yesterday was 1 week, they're about 3/4" out of the ground.  Already getting some heavy deer browse.  What do ya'll use to prevent the deer? 

Millet will be going in Beginning of June and remainder Mid-June.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Electric Fence is your best bet

Millers hot sauce and milorganite are also options.


----------



## GH22

Would deer not just simply jump an electric fence???

Anyone use or have any luck with PlotSaver?


----------



## C.J.

how is everyone's field looking?


----------



## Gut_Pile

Ours is looking good aside from one little spot of nutsedge. Planting millet on Saturday and spraying the sedge.

Will take some pics


----------



## guido5221

Sunflowers in the ground 4 weeks


----------



## Gut_Pile

Can you tell if the beyond is doing anything to the nutsedge yet?


----------



## guido5221

Its not doing anything to any of the weeds when i looked yesterday. Granted its only been 3 days since i sprayed


----------



## Gut_Pile

The rain this weekend should help. We're spraying on saturday


----------



## C.J.

Gut_Pile said:


> The rain this weekend should help. We're spraying on saturday



I think you planted around the same time as me, I am holding off to spray until 4-5 weeks


----------



## Gut_Pile

Just spot spraying the acre of nutsedge we have with a back pack sprayer this weekend. The rest of the field is clean.


----------



## Throwback

mlandrum said:


> I'm planning on Watermelons and Poke Berries





LOl no kidding i saw hundreds if not thousands of doves on some poke salad plants in a clear cut once. like bats in a cave in a movie.


----------



## smoothie

They love them


----------



## Lane_H

Heres our sunflowers yesterday


----------



## Gut_Pile

Looks great. When did you plant?


----------



## Lane_H

Around the 2nd week in April


----------



## Gut_Pile

You're about two weeks ahead of us. Hoping mine look like that in two weeks. They are about waist high right now.


----------



## Lane_H

The whole field doesn't look that good but it is all over waist high. I think we had a fertilizer problem on some of the field


----------



## C.J.

Hows everyone looking? we should be full bloom in a week or two


----------



## Water Swat

One of our fields . A 3 acre sunflower plot. 1 popped up to check things out yesterday.


----------



## Lane_H




----------



## Gut_Pile

Lookin good!


----------



## Souhternhunter17

With the steady rains we have been blessed to get our BT Millet(middle) and Sorghum(around entire field edge) we planted in early May look great.

<br /><a target='_blank' href='https://imgbb.com/'


----------



## Core Lokt

Flowers, corn and BT millet. Coming along nicely.


----------

